# Suche Hot-Seat Spiele



## FuchsDerBaer (23. Juni 2009)

Heyho,

ich hab meinen PC zusätzlich am TV angeschlossen und besitze auch 2 Xbox-360-Controller, um mit Freunden PES, Madden o.Ä. zu spielen.

Ich suche nun noch weitere Spiele, die man mit Gamepads zu zweit an einem PC spielen kann, z.B. war es doch früher Standart, dass man Rennspiele im Splitscreenmodus spielen konnte - gibts halbwegs aktuelle Rennspiele, die das können?

Ansonsten bin ich aber auch für diverse Spiele anderer Genres offen, auf die oben genanntes zutrifft (idealerweise sollten die Spiele nicht grad URALT sein) 

MfG
Fuchs


----------



## zkSpawn (24. Juni 2009)

- Kane and Lynch : Dead Men - Koop Modus mit 2x 360 Pads
- NBA 2K9 
- Conflict: Denied Ops 

Das wären meine Tipps doch das ist Geschmackssache 

Aber wenn du mehr finden willst --> CooP.network - Die Seite über kooperative Multiplayer Spiele - The Coop Game Database
Genre wählen --> Spiel wählen --> und dann steht rechts bei Spieltypen welchen Eventuellen 2 Spieler oder Co-op Modus es gibt. 
Und ob dieser an einem PC gespielt werden kann.

Greetz


----------



## feivel (24. Juni 2009)

heroes of the might and magic..ganz andere richtung ...aber da is maus und tastatur von nöten.


street fighter wird ja jetzt rauskommen..


----------



## janeiro (27. März 2010)

Hi... der letzte beitrag liegt zwar nen bissl zurück... aber ich suche auch gute partyspiele an einem pc... man findet nur nix...
hab dazu mal nen blog erstellt in dem ich alle zusammentrage die ich kenne und ausprobiert hab... seht selbst und tragt evtl was dazu... 

Multiplayer an einem PC


----------



## Bauer87 (27. März 2010)

Hot Seat war für mich immer, dass die Spieler sich auf einem Stuhl abwechseln. Die Civ-Reihe hat zum Beispiel so einen Modus.


----------



## feivel (27. März 2010)

ja..hot seat ist abwechseln meines wissens 

zb. ja civilisation..oder auch heroes of the might and magic und worms


----------

